# Post your best HDR Photographs



## YA-Films (Jan 27, 2012)

Here's some of mine:



_____________________________________
My YouTube Channel:
http://www.youtube.com/user/YAfilms​


----------



## snyder17315 (Jan 27, 2012)

stutz_hdr by snyder17315, on Flickr




workhorse_angle_final2 by snyder17315, on Flickr


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 27, 2012)

Leeds Castle, UK


----------



## Durri (Feb 5, 2012)

Homeles


----------



## Jordansternphotography (Feb 5, 2012)

Here are some of mine:




www.jordansternphotography.com 




www.jordansternphotography.com




www.jordansternphotography.com




www.jordansternphotography.com


----------



## Ryan (Feb 5, 2012)

a few recent HDR shots




The Wilamett Valley, OR by ryotnlpm, on Flickr




The Forgotten Janitor's Bucket @ the Atlanta Prison Farm by ryotnlpm, on Flickr




Abandoned by ryotnlpm, on Flickr




The wife and I enjoying an awesome sunset by ryotnlpm, on Flickr


----------



## distant.star (Feb 5, 2012)

[quote author=briansquibb]
Leeds Castle, UK
[/quote]

I like that, Brian. Nice work!!


----------



## JR (Feb 5, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Leeds Castle, UK



Wow! Sureal sir Brian! Very nice!



Jordansternphotography said:


> Here are some of mine:



Love the third picture Jordan, look so natural that you forget HDR was used!


----------



## JR (Feb 5, 2012)

shot with my 24mm...Montreal...


----------



## Kernuak (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm not really a fan of HDR, mainly because there are so many poor examples and because I think it is used too much and has almost become cliched. There are some nice ones here though, that don't look too unnatural. This was the last shot I did with HDR, which was actually a combination of grads and HDR.




Fire and Water by Kernuak, on Flickr

And an earlier one that immediately made me imagine pteradactyls flying about. It was a sort of landmark image for me too, as it was one of the first images where I felt I'd mastered the lighting and used it for effect on the rocks and water.




Jurassic Evening by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 10, 2012)

here are a few
done in photomatix, 

I'm not really into the photomatix look these days I need to try reprocess using luminosity masks and other techniques


----------



## sparda79 (Feb 22, 2012)

9 exposures HDR



Bayan Mutiara, Penang by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr


----------



## gudun74 (Feb 22, 2012)

Some HDR taken in Melbourne:




Melbourne North Bank by gudun, on Flickr




Curved wall by gudun, on Flickr




Monument in the park by gudun, on Flickr




Julie in front of Victoria Barracks by gudun, on Flickr


----------



## te4o (Feb 23, 2012)

I just started recently with HDR on NIK. I find it simply amazing: here some of the Tasmanian landscapes:
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7186/6867753457_391688f8c9_b.jpg
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7048/6867752671_9716210010_b.jpg
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7058/6867742157_69e592c43c_b.jpg
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7069/6867755551_587a5eb4f4_b.jpg
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7055/6867761483_d073ce6e12_b.jpg
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7196/6867760955_9f4817a08f_b.jpg
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7196/6867760955_9f4817a08f_b.jpg


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 23, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> I'm not really a fan of HDR, mainly because there are so many poor examples and because I think it is used too much and has almost become cliched. There are some nice ones here though, that don't look too unnatural. This was the last shot I did with HDR, which was actually a combination of grads and HDR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those are some really nice shots! I'd be interested to hear some more details about how you processed that first one I like it alot (+1 for you!)


----------



## acoll123 (Feb 24, 2012)

Some misc shots from the past year. I use Photomatix inside Aperture 3.


----------



## DRD photo (Feb 24, 2012)

Millenium Park - Pritzker Pavilion


----------



## editreject (Feb 24, 2012)

great stuff everyone!




The Grand Court Organ at Macy's in the Wanamaker Building by editreject, on Flickr




Grumman Greenhouse by editreject, on Flickr




Conservatory Gingerbread Tree by editreject, on Flickr


----------



## baks5523 (Feb 24, 2012)

Couple shots from the Palace of Fine Arts in San Fran.


----------



## DRD photo (Feb 24, 2012)

Chicago - Millenium park


----------



## DRD photo (Feb 24, 2012)

millenium park - pritzker pavilion BW


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 24, 2012)

IMG_0564_5_6_tonemapped by TexPhoto, on Flickr




IMG_1979_7_8_tonemapped by TexPhoto, on Flickr




IMG_3308_10_09_tonemapped by TexPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Octavian (Feb 24, 2012)

Pretty much my best as its my only HDR I think. 




Achill HDR by Nick Brooker, on Flickr


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 26, 2012)

thesirren said:


> On a slightly different note, what software do you guys use for processing your shots? Also what type of processing do you prefer "Tone Mapping" or "Exposure Fusion"?


I used photomatix and tried both tone mapping and fusion, I dont like the results now but i've posted around a few times before i found this guy
http://goodlight.us/
he uses luminosity masks to blend his brackets together, kind of a manual tonemapping so he is able to get much more smooth clean natual looking HDR, have a look at his tutorials. Not quick as processing in a cookie cutter program but I think the results are significantly nicer
I'm still playing around with his techniques.


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Feb 26, 2012)

SnakeRiverOverlook by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr

Threw darts at this one until it struck my fancy


----------



## c3hammer (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## metrodcphotography (Mar 7, 2012)

http://www.metrodcphotography.com/dc-monuments/korean-war-memorial-part-ii/


----------



## Kernuak (Mar 7, 2012)

Hmm, not sure what happened to the text I wrote.

Sorry, I missed this and thanks. I used a Singh Ray 3 stop reverse grad for the sky, then I think I bracketed 3 shots (although I could have produced 3-4 TIFFs from a singel RAW), it's been a few years. I tonemapped the 3-4 exposures using Photomatix, reducing the amount of HDR to as low as possible, while still maintaining highlight detail in the rockpool. My aiom was to keep it as natural looking as possible, although in reality, the rockpool should be darker than the sky.



wickidwombat said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not really a fan of HDR, mainly because there are so many poor examples and because I think it is used too much and has almost become cliched. There are some nice ones here though, that don't look too unnatural. This was the last shot I did with HDR, which was actually a combination of grads and HDR.
> ...


----------



## Jordansternphotography (Mar 10, 2012)

www.jordansternphotography.com


----------



## stuartblance (Mar 20, 2012)

Loch Eishort view, Isle of Skye, Scotland
canon 5DII, 17-40 L
f19 1/22 sec (bracketed +/-1)
combined in photomatix4, edited in CS5.


----------



## Seamus (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice job, Stuart


----------



## Quasimodo (Mar 20, 2012)

Jordansternphotography said:


> Here are some of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stuartblance (Mar 20, 2012)

Seamus said:


> Nice job, Stuart


thanks Seamus


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 21, 2012)

From someone who isn't too crazy about HDR, most of these are very nicely done! Great work, fellas!


----------



## stuartblance (Mar 21, 2012)

12 exposure, 4 shot pao of hermitage, dunkeld.
processed in photomatix
edited in cs5


----------



## stuartblance (Mar 21, 2012)

full size is 44" x 18


----------



## Quasimodo (Mar 21, 2012)

stuartblance said:


> 12 exposure, 4 shot pao of hermitage, dunkeld.
> processed in photomatix
> edited in cs5



This is stunningly beautiful! I have a stupid question.. What camera did you shoot with? My 5D mkII has a bracketing function, but only for three exposures. I could do it manually, but from memory that would be from - 2 to +2, which with half stops would be 9 exposures? How do you get 12 exposures? And why do you use the other program first and not just automate it in photoshop? Following the last quesiton, what is the benefit of using the other program first?


----------



## grahamsz (Mar 21, 2012)

Jenny Lake in Teton National Park


----------



## stuartblance (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you for your comments.
firstly was shot on 5DII, 4 sets of 3 exposures(+/-1) processed in photomatix4.
why do I do this, well I dont like hdr mode in photoshop.
I feel I have a lot more control here.
once combined and tone mapped, I take tiff back into cs5 (opening as a raw file)
this allows me to process the combined hdr as if it had come out of camera.
in cs5 I work in layers and find tools like colour balance to be invaluable in briging even more photo realism to my work.
once I had processed the 4 seperate hdr's, I stitched them in PTGUI.

hence the 12 exposure, 4 shot hdr pano


----------



## te4o (Mar 22, 2012)

Some of Tasmanias beauties:
All with CZ ZEs, one pano HDR (first),


----------



## metrodcphotography (Mar 25, 2012)

http://www.metrodcphotography.com/dc-monuments/iwo-jima-memorial-dusk/







http://www.metrodcphotography.com/dc-monuments/iwo-jima-memorial-front-view/


----------



## Quasimodo (Mar 25, 2012)

stuartblance said:


> Thank you for your comments.
> firstly was shot on 5DII, 4 sets of 3 exposures(+/-1) processed in photomatix4.
> why do I do this, well I dont like hdr mode in photoshop.
> I feel I have a lot more control here.
> ...



Ok, thanks


----------



## revup67 (Mar 25, 2012)

Here's a few recent ones I have taken in southern California




The Sun Returns from Holiday by Revup67, on Flickr




Abandonded 1930's Ranch House (1) by Revup67, on Flickr




Daydream aired on KABC-TV 3-2-12 5pm by Revup67, on Flickr




Someone's Watching You (Press L to view on Black) by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## Beautor (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm very new to HDR and am just experimenting a bit, but here's one I just tried.




Waterfall_Driftwood_HDR2.jpg by Prete Photography, on Flickr


----------



## sparda79 (Apr 9, 2012)

5D3 + 24-105L
Nope... Not an in-camera HDR. It's a 7 exposure AEB, Photomatix 4 & PS CS6 Beta



Masjid Putra, Putrajaya by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr


----------



## Wideopen (Apr 13, 2012)

Heres one of mines.


----------



## sparda79 (May 26, 2012)

5D3 + 24-105L



Masjid Al-Sultan Ismail Petra, Kubang Kerian by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr


----------



## briansquibb (May 26, 2012)

sparda79 said:


> 5D3 + 24-105L
> 
> 
> 
> Masjid Al-Sultan Ismail Petra, Kubang Kerian by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr



That works for me!


----------



## Pitbullo (May 26, 2012)

Some really nice photos here!

I have done some HDR work, but not much. 

Here are a few of mine:


----------



## Jordansternphotography (May 27, 2012)

A few new HDRs with the Canon 5D Mark III




www.JordanSternPhotography.com




www.JordanSternPhotography.com




www.JordanSternPhotography.com


----------



## bjd (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi,
just bought EasyHDR, still playing with it. This is a pseudo HDR of sunset yesterday evening, I think
I overdid it, I need to find something good inbetween this and the single shot I used.

5DMK3 24-105 at 24mm, F9.5, 1/30th at ISO200.


----------



## ruuneos (Jul 12, 2012)

Just wondering what HDR programs are you guys using?


----------



## Pitbullo (Jul 12, 2012)

I use photomatixPro for creating the HDR image.


----------



## bjd (Jul 13, 2012)

ruuneos said:


> Just wondering what HDR programs are you guys using?


Trying with EasyHDR, but for me it has problems when I try to process 7 bracketed shots from my 5DMK3.
I seem to have enough RAM available for windows. Works if I use reduced size GIFs.

Here's a shot done with the LDR function:


----------



## @!ex (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm just going to post a couple HDR's that I've done over the past week or so (I wouldn't call these my best by any means, just my newest). For more descriptions and to see more of my stuff click on the images.




Bad Oasis by @!ex, on Flickr




The Wind Over Wind Cave by @!ex, on Flickr




Sunset on the King by @!ex, on Flickr




Fire Watch by @!ex, on Flickr




This is Red Rocks, This is the Edge... by @!ex, on Flickr


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 14, 2012)

Some of my better ones:




Regensburg Citycenter - Blue Hour in Winter von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 700.000 Times) auf Flickr




A painting of pastel colors - New York from the Rock at Sunset von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 700.000 Times) auf Flickr




After the snow has fallen von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 700.000 Times) auf Flickr




Milford Sound (1) von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 700.000 Times) auf Flickr




Ponte Vecchio and Rowing Club von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 700.000 Times) auf Flickr




Regensburg at the River Danube von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 700.000 Times) auf Flickr




Musée D'Orsay von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 700.000 Times) auf Flickr




The Bridge of Kallmünz von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 700.000 Times) auf Flickr




Mirror World von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 700.000 Times) auf Flickr




Regensburg Daytime Reflections von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 700.000 Times) auf Flickr




Silver Sky and the Silver City - Singapore before Sunset von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 700.000 Times) auf Flickr




Salzburg Blue Hour von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 700.000 Times) auf Flickr




Looking at the lights of Paris von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 700.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Jul 14, 2012)

bjd said:


> ruuneos said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering what HDR programs are you guys using?
> ...



Reminds me of Doc Martin.....


----------



## stuartblance (Jul 14, 2012)

this is a panoramic hdr, 44" x 18 full size


----------



## candyman (Jul 14, 2012)

1982chris911 said:


> Some of my better ones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@1982Chris911
I love this photo. It is well balanced. Great job!


----------



## stuartblance (Jul 14, 2012)

Loch Eishort, Isle of Skye


----------



## bjd (Jul 14, 2012)

bjd said:


> ruuneos said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering what HDR programs are you guys using?
> ...


Tried the newest version of EasyHDR this morning. Managed to do two HDRs from 7 bracketed shots, directly from
5DMK3 RAW files. With automatic alignment and ghost removal, so it seems like a big improvement for me. 

Cheers Brian


----------



## blaydese (Jul 23, 2012)

Great shots everyone. I'm seeing many levels of choice here, I need to take some notes. 

Peace! 8)


----------



## sparda79 (Sep 10, 2013)

Bagan Belat by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr


----------

